# Led Zeppelin - The Song Remains The Same - Blu-ray and HD DVD



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://www.avrev.com/news/1007/02.ledzeppelin.jpg[/img] *Led Zeppelin - The Song Remains The Same - Blu-ray and HD DVD*

Warner Home Video is pleased to announce the release of Led-Zeppelin: The Song Remains The Same [Special Edition] on standard DVD on Monday November 19th, followed by HD and Blu Ray on Monday November 26th, 2007. The Song Remains The Same will be released by Rhino UK as a 2-CD Digipack on November 19th.

"We have re-visited The Song Remains The Same," says guitarist Jimmy Page, "and can now offer the complete set as played at Madison Square Garden. This differs substantially from the original soundtrack released in 1976, and highlights the technical prowess of Kevin Shirley, who worked with us on How The West Was Won. When it comes to The Song Remains The Same, the expansion of the DVD and soundtrack are as good as it gets on the Led Zeppelin wish list."

This brand new digitally remastered edition of The Song Remains The Same features, for the first time, all 14 songs from the original concert. The DVD features newly remixed and re-mastered 5.1 Dolby Digital Surround Sound and boasts more than 40 minutes of added bonus material.

Rare extras includes four additional songs, Misty Mountain Hop and The Ocean, plus two never-before-released songs in rare performance footage; Over The Hills And Far Away and Celebration Day; a rare 1976 BBC interview with Robert Plant and Jimmy Page; vintage TV footage from the Drake Hotel robbery during the New York concert stand, a Led Zeppelin interview on the Cameron Crowe radio show, plus more rare interviews and rarities.

Source: AVRev News


----------

